# The best push reel mower



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

Hello again,

This thread is made to find the best striping push reel mower for a small lawn .

First of all, thanks for all the good feedback on my last posts on "High quality drop spreaders for small lawn".
If you have not read it yet, you can follow the link below and add your opinions and experiences.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2709

So, I am on the hunt for a new mower, more specifically a reel mower with a striping feature. 
Sens my lawn is of the small caind i am locking for a manual push reel mower.
But... there are a lot to choose from.

Some features I'm considering now are:
- Battery powered reel Vs. manual powered reel
- Side mounted wheels Vs. rollers that cover the entire width
- How many cutting blades on the reel do I need?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello and Welcome to TLF!!!!

If you are looking for one that stripes the best you will want to look for reel mowers that have a drum on the back of the mower. I'm not sure what is available in your area but if you could post some of the names and models you are considering or that are available to you we could give you a better comparison.


----------



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

All the big brands like Gardena, Fiskars, Husqvarna, Stihl, John deer, Wolf Garten.....are available in local stores here in Norway.
But most brands are available online. UK and Garments are not far away. :thumbup:

So far I have looked at:

- Gardena Accu cylinder 380
https://www.gardena.com/no/produkter/plen-pleie/sylinder-gressklippere/380-li/965863701/

- Webb H12R Push Lawn Mower
https://www.gardenlines.co.uk/shop/lawn-mowers/webb-h12r-push-lawn-mower

- Allett Liberty 35 ( this may be too big and clumpy for my law)
https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/homeowner-mower-range/liberty-35/

- Fiskars StaySharp (No striper attached)

Will a roller stile mower be able to mow over my lawn edges, so that I reduce the need for a string trimmer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have no experience with these, but the webb one looks really cool and simple. The max hoc is 23mm. Would that be ok?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I too think the Webb would be the best mower for your situation. The Allett is nice but I agree it's probably too much mower for your lawn size.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Not to hijack....but do you have any American models you can recommend?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> Not to hijack....but do you have any American models you can recommend?


For 2 acres I'd be looking to get a triplex, like the John Deere 2500E.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

This one looks real nice but expensive. $2200
https://www.hudsonstar.com/classic-2?wix-vod-video-id=b92c0952c8ad4fd7a3234ae032548849&wix-vod-comp-id=comp-jg7ctjwg#


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2k?? Wow that's expensive. The Webb one listed is 80pounds. You could take a trip to London, buy it and flight back and still be ahead.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> luderiffic said:
> 
> 
> > Not to hijack....but do you have any American models you can recommend?
> ...


I just need a small one for a 1K-2K chipping/putting green


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@luderiffic have you looked at these push McLanes

https://www.mclaneedgers.com/product/hand-push-reel-mower/


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

I vote Mclane greens push mower. The 10 blade model. That's what I use to mow ~5500 sq ft of Bermuda at a 0.70" HOC.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Paul it does not look like they make the 10 blade version anymore


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

Well that stinks! I would go with the 7 blade push reel then. I had the Fiskars and at close to 1" HOC I would get the wash board effect. The 7 blade should help to prevent that when going low.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

From what I have read,. Bermuda you need a min of 7 blades. I had an American 7 blade and still got the washboarding. Maybe the McLane is geared better to where the blades spin at a faster rate. 500 is a lot to spend to take a chance.


----------

